# Betta clamped fins



## TrueArrabi (Mar 13, 2021)

So it's been 3 days in the making for this little guy's fins, he has been in this cycled tank for a little over 2 months now and just started doing this. I started Paraguard along with just dropped some catappa leaves in there yesterday. He seems to be swimming more normal than the first 2 days but is going to his house more than usual to rest. He just ate which he hasnt for the past 2 days, but the lower fin has gotten worse from day 1. Is there anything else I need to be doing or is this something I will need to just run its course and continue with the treatment labeled on the Paraguard's bottle? 

Tank Mates - 3 snails and 2 pygmy corydoras

Water Parameters

Ammonia - 0

Nitrite - 0

Nitrates - 10-20ish

pH - 7.2-7.3

Water temp - 78-79


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello, sorry your guy isn't well. Can you please fill out this form so we can help? Thank you.








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## TrueArrabi (Mar 13, 2021)

Housing: 
How many gallons is your tank? 6.8
Does it have a filter? Yes built into the imagitarium aquarium. Plus 1 added bag with matrix
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 78-79
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Yes
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? 2 pigmy corys and 3 snails

Food:
What food brand do you use? Xtreme
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Flakes
Freeze-dried? Brine shrimp when frozen
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Was once a day 

Maintenance: 
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Once a week
What percentage of water did you change? 25-50%
What is the source of your water? Tap and it's prepped before changes a day before
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Vaccume substrate
What additives do you use other than conditioner? Fritz complete
What brand of conditioner? Fritz

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water before the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:10-20ISH
pH:7.2-7.3
Hardness (GH): getting test kits for this today
Alkalinity (KH):getting test kits for this today

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? 3 days ago. Less mobile not eating and top fin clamping 
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Fins not as open
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? Swimming and eating
Is your Betta still eating? Just started back up today
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Yes, paraguard 
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? 2.5 months
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

It looks as though he has also been nipping his fins? Or someone has been nipping them for him? He is missing a good portion of his caudal fin. 
Clamped fins can be a result of many things but more often than not it’s stress. Are you using the paraguard to treat the clamping or something else? If you have a hospital tank I would put him in that and try some Indian almond leaves. They help calm them.
Also cory’s need groups of 6. Pygmy cory’s are larger and also not considered bottom dwellers so 6 may be too much for your tank. For the health and happiness of all fish involved you may want to regime the cory’s


----------



## TrueArrabi (Mar 13, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> It looks as though he has also been nipping his fins? Or someone has been nipping them for him? He is missing a good portion of his caudal fin.
> Clamped fins can be a result of many things but more often than not it’s stress. Are you using the paraguard to treat the clamping or something else? If you have a hospital tank I would put him in that and try some Indian almond leaves. They help calm them.
> Also cory’s need groups of 6. Pygmy cory’s are larger and also not considered bottom dwellers so 6 may be too much for your tank. For the health and happiness of all fish involved you may want to regime the cory’s


I can re-home a 20 gallon we have and get them more if needed. Also if you are referring to the back fin that has been like that since we got him as for everything else it would have to be him nipping but I haven't seen any of that from him. The paraguard was for the fins and nothing else. There are leaves in his tank now just added yesterday.


----------



## TrueArrabi (Mar 13, 2021)

TrueArrabi said:


> I can re-home a 20 gallon we have and get them more if needed. Also if you are referring to the back fin that has been like that since we got him as for everything else it would have to be him nipping but I haven't seen any of that from him. The paraguard was for the fins and nothing else. There are leaves in his tank now just added yesterday.


Actually just looked at older photos his back fin is definitely nipped at from a week ago. What should I do with him?


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

TrueArrabi said:


> Actually just looked at older photos his back fin is definitely nipped at from a week ago. What should I do with him?


Add decaf roobois tea and Indian almond leaves. They have a anti fungal and anti bacterial properties. They help with rot and injuries that could get infected. Your tank will look like this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueArrabi (Mar 13, 2021)

aidan_1549 said:


> Add decaf roobois tea and Indian almond leaves. They have a anti fungal and anti bacterial properties. They help with rot and injuries that could get infected. Your tank will look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yea the Indian Almond leaves have been in for about 2-3 days now. Did about 50% water change, he is out and moving more now but still same level of clamped fins from photo, he is eating regularly now again though. Just curious to about how long will it take for the fins to go back to normal, the temp is back to about 79-80?


----------

